# Books & Maps



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello All

Need advice on which books & maps to buy for a tour of europe. I have downloaded most of the downloads and saved the email addresses of most sites that i will need eg aires, Lpg etc but will still need hard copies. A good aires book seems essential but there is quite a few to choose from and only one review on the site. 

Just had the phone call today to say MH will be ready to pick up in 2 weeks not bad since we ordered at the Glasgow show then changed our minds at the NEC from kon-tiki to bessacarr then again it you took 2 years to decided what we wanted

thanks
Kenny & Julie


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi there,

Best book I have had is Camperstop Europe, have a look here http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/33 or http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/

PhilJ


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*books and maps*

Europe is a big place, hope its a long trip, best Aires book is the Camping car mag one. 2007 due out next week (its in french) easy to understand. as for maps its got to be Michelin, stop where you feel its ok , and photo copy every document you take with you, hide your passports and use your photo drivers licence for ID or your Nhs card with debit card/credit card, open an internet bank a/c with Nationwide and it will cost you nothing to draw money out, stay away from autoroute sevices if you can! one more tip, plane clothes cops dont stop motorhomes? enjoy, we did.


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi

This is something that we are currently researching 'tho not due to set off until November. Do you know which countries you want to visit and how long you are going for?

Have a look at the MagBaz website for lots of information. They have been exploring Europe virtually full time for over 8 years now so i take their advice very seriously.

Their recommendations are:

Spiral bound road atlases of Europe, Germany, Italy & France (we have added Spain too)

Michelin Green guides (we have decided to miss these)

Rough Guide or Lonely planet guides for all countries you plan to visit ( I think this is down to personal preference, we like rough Guides and they usually mention a campsite for each town)

French and German dictionaries (Mag and Baz do speak fluent in both languages ) plus phrase books for each country/ language

Caravan Club continental guides 1 & 2

German Stellplatz; Reisemobil Bordatlas and/ or ADAC Stellplatz guide

French: Official Aires guide plus FFCC cammper guide and French Passion

They specifically don't recommend the Camper Stop Europe guide.

In additon to all this i am compiling a "scrapbook" of site recommendations that i have cut out of magazines, read about on this site or others or info from tourist information.

Watch out for the payload!!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

All of the above are good things to take. In addition I'd also take a folding map of Europe. It is much easier to plan a journey if you can see all the countries concerned on one big sheet. It doesn't matter which one you buy ,you're not doing detailed route planning from it but getting ideas for shortest distances from A to B and so on.

It's easy, if you have SatNav to let that take the strain of navigation and route planning but I firmly believe you should have some idea of where you are and where you are going next in case -as is not unknown - the unit goes dead on you at a critical point ! 

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Things to take*

Hello

I brought quite a lot of medical and first aid stuff, Anadin etc

Also, touched upon above, "plaine clothed policemen don't stop motorhomes". I have severals translations of

"I SHALL STOP AT THE NEXT PEAGE/SERVICE AREA" just in case any non official looking person tries to pull us over.

Best maps (in my opinion) are bought in the country of destination, and the use truckers' maps if you can.

Russell


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hmm.....didn't mention sat-nav, for a reason.

I think a lot of people use it these days and it can be very good letting you know where you are and helping to get to paces, but very dangerous to rely on it entirely. You need to know where you are going and have a paper map and be able to read it. We will take our sat-nav with us but maps will have preference.

We have used sat-nav in Netherlands, Portugal and Belguim but last holiday (Belgium) just used a proper map and preferred it. I use sat-nav virtually every day for work in UK and there have been many times when I have nearly thrown it out of the car window. 

I suppose it depends on whether you are a map person. I love maps, nothing better than an Ordnance Survey. Possibly because my dad taught me to read a map when i was a kid, not bad for a girlie.........

Anyway getting off topic.

Back to OP - there is some good advice in the Go Motorhome Europe book, especially about internet info and free stuff from tourist info and embassies. I have found some of the UK offices very helpful eg: I emailed both Norwegian and Swedish embassies about info for taking dogs into their countries and they were very helpful.

HBD


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you 
for the sugestions i will be placing a order this week for most of the mentioned. I do have a sat nav but still believe in the good old map like to see where i will be heading to next and just dreaming. Must admit that the lonley planet books are well worth reading already have a few. Will be touring all of europe leave in May might come back in July for 2 months (seems to get very busy July August ) then return in september and see what happens after that. Again thank you


----------

